# Pheasant hunting with son



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi. Wanted to take my young son out on the opener and was wondering if anyone knew of some land I could take him where we have a decent chance of getting a couple of birds. Unfortunately we don't have a dog but we are both willing to brush and work hard to find some birds. Thanks. Utbowhntr


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot to mention we live up in the Layton area. Thanks again.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Nebraska.....


----------



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

I used to hunt an area north of willard bay. You have to drive through willard and go under the freeway, but it is public ground. Cant remember the name of it but it is federal and you need steel shot. There was quite a few people there before but not alot willing to kick around in the thick cattails. There is water about ankle deep so you need hip boots. We always kicked birds out of the cattails there. Good luck to you and your boy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Go to any of the WMA's and stomp around in the phrag and cattails. Wear hip boots and plan on getting wet. I think you're nuts going without a dog, but that's a whole nuther thread... :?


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

head to a pheasant farm....dont have to work as hard....guaranteed to find birds...and you dont have to fight the opening day idiots...i mean opening day crowds...


----------

